# Coming Soon - Better Features/New Platform



## TulsaJeff (May 14, 2010)

Dear Members of SMF,

Over the last while we have received numerous requests for options such as:
Better handling of pictures
Inline video
Easier and faster user registration
More and better perks for premier members
A better way to handle stickies
Better forum search engine
Ways to list smokers and equipment in profile



> ..just to name a few.


The wonderful news is that we are getting ready to make all of this possible and then some.

The not so wonderful news is that we are going to be changing platforms to make this possible.. I know.. scaryyyyyy!!

To be honest, vBulletin is outdated, stale and not very progressive. It has not changed much over the last 10 years and while some of us like things that don't change, change can be a good thing.

There is a trade-off for the good things that we are getting out of this deal.. the new platform will require us to do a bit of changing as uncomfortable as that makes us.

I am the first one to say that change is not something I always embrace, however, over the course of my life I have observed that change usually brings about better things.

This platform change will bring us a lot of wonderful capabilities as well as make it much easier for Brian, Dutch, Jerry and the moderators to do what they do in the background from day to day.

We will also be allowing some smoker/grilling/outdoor related companies to do some marketing on the forum.

Not only will this help to fund all of the great things that we want to do here at the SMF but, over time we will be able to hopefully convince some mainstream manufacturers of smokers and smoker accessories to become an active part of the forum as well giving you complete access to the think tanks behind the equipment that they manufacture and sell and hopefully get them involved with some of our contests and such.. that could be a sweet thing if you think about it
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






This will also give manufacturers direct access to your valuable feedback on their products. Another very sweet thing.

There are a couple of features that we will not have that we are used to having.. one of them being highly customizable signature areas. The new platform area does not allow pictures in the signature area for now. I am certain that this will change over time.

One other thing is chat. We will find a way to remedy this but for a bit, chat may be on hold until we find a good work around. The chat program we have been used to using is made for vBulletin and will not work in the new platform.

The company we have partnered with is known as Huddler and they are more than just a platform designer, they actually partner with their clients to make sure everything runs smoothly and that your feedback is taken into account when they add and adjust features on the platform.

I have been watching this platform progress over the last while and I have come to realize that this is just the ticket for us.

I can promise you that most of the good stuff that you like about vBulletin is still going to be available, it just may not be exactly in the same place that you are used to finding it. I am sure there will be a little bit of a learning curve however, I do think you will find it to be pretty intuitive as well.

I am asking all of you to give it time and let yourself get used to it.. I think you might just find that you like it.. a lot!!

The plan is to take the site down on or around May 24th and have it back up hopefully within just a few hours pending no major problems. Huddler engineers will be doing a lot of this for us so with their experience I feel very confident that this will go off without a hitch.

We will be setting up a place for you to give constructive feedback and post any problems/bugs that you see so they can be looked into as soon as possible.

I also want to take this time to thank all of you who spend your time at SMF helping to make it the best and friendliest smoking meat forum on the world wide web.

This is to be the next chapter in the life of what has become the largest, friendliest, and most informational smoking meat forum on the planet.

We have succeeded at what many others have tried and failed and will continue to be the better answer to all of your smoking meat questions.

Having said all of this, no matter what platform we use, or what features we add or take away.. just remember that *YOU* are what makes this forum great and for that I am very very thankful.

You guys and gals are THE best!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Here are a couple of mockups to show you what the forum will look like on the new platform. These files are quite large so give it time to load.


http://www.smoking-meat.com/image-files/Smoking-Meat-Forums-Homepage.png

http://www.smoking-meat.com/image-files/Smoking-Meat-Forums-Thread.png


----------



## gofish (May 14, 2010)

Well said, I look forward to the new platform.  

I have been through a change or two in the past .... I know all will be well & BETTER!


----------



## ondagawood (May 14, 2010)

OK great looks nice, color and layout are good & *thank you* for all you do too !!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 14, 2010)

"vBulletin is outdated, stale and not very progressive..."  You are so right, Dutch.  So much has changed in a decade -- and the changes will come even faster in the near future.  Surprised about the chat feature, though (not that I really use it).  Seems so much a part of the norm on forums.  Will there be any adaptations/applications for things like iPhone, Blackberry, etc.?  Might be something to consider if its not in the pipe already.

Good luck with the transition.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 14, 2010)

I believe there will be features for the Iphone, Blackberry, etc.  

As for chat it is something that is a high priority and they are working on ways to incorporate it. Right now they are focused on not having things broken in the main sections.


----------



## placebo (May 14, 2010)

Change is good. It hurts, but it's good.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the info Jeff looking forward to all the new features!


----------



## pineywoods (May 14, 2010)

The new platform may take a little getting used to as it will be different than what we are used to but I think it will have enough added features to compensate for that.
No Chat 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I guess that means Jeff expects me to work more and play less


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 14, 2010)

Jerry, you're catching on fast


----------



## jirodriguez (May 14, 2010)

Gonna have to get my SMF depravity kit ready: Blanket, percaset, IV of BBQ sauce, stash of emergancy forum screen shots.... ect., ect.

OK ready for the site take down! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Look forward to the changes, and hats of to all you admin types that will be tackeling this. To err is human, to realy screw things up takes a computer!


----------



## graybeard (May 14, 2010)

I think it's a great move forward so let's getter done.





beard


----------



## fire it up (May 14, 2010)

I like the new look, seems like quite a few ads on the page though, not complaining but 4 ads one one page kind of seems like a bit much.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## smokey paul (May 14, 2010)

I found an example of this new FORUM at _http://www.epicski.com/" It is a ski Forum and may show some of the good points.
I am GLAD Jeff is updating this forum and moving on.
I also know that at other sites that changed, they lost people, some for a few weeks and some forever. this site appear to have great people and will "fight" thru the "I can not find it" and relax and enjoy. 
Glad to be apart of the future....


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 14, 2010)

Good point..

We are doing some marketing.. as bad as that may seem to some, I have done almost no marketing at all on this forum for the last 6 years and it's not because I have not been asked.

We will do our best to make sure the ads are relevant to our subject matter as much as possible.

Whether it's TV, Radio or Internet.. good things in life have to be paid for and as we grow and dream of bigger and better things for this forum, we have to be willing to let a little marketing pay for the realization of those things.

Having said that, I think premier members will be able to turn the ads off.


----------



## mythmaster (May 14, 2010)

Nice!  I like that it has a Wiki, too.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 14, 2010)

The wiki system will mark the end of the stickies
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 We have so many stickies right now that we can't even find them. This defeats the purpose of making it a sticky in the first place.

Many of you have written excellent tutorials on various methods and processes.. these will go into a wiki where they are completely searchable, taggable and easy to find.

Then there are recipes.. I could go on and on.

I think everyone is really going to like it. I know I am.


----------



## ecto1 (May 14, 2010)

Hey I am stoked you picked my rib post as the example Whooooooo


----------



## jirodriguez (May 14, 2010)

Maybe talk any spice/rub advertisers into offering free samples! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 If members like them could drive up sales.


----------



## eman (May 14, 2010)

Change may be good or may not. IE: Hope and change.
 Hope this change is for the better and doesn't lead to another crash and loss of info.  
 No chat is going to suck the Big one .
 But i will still be here as will others .


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 14, 2010)

The crash we had back a year or so ago was due to ME not having an adequate backup. Since Brian has been on board, someone who ACTUALLY knows what they're doing, it has been all good
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The Huddler folks are very good at what they do, I have been watching over their shoulder so to speak for the last 2 or 3 conversions they have done and I am pretty impressed.

I'm not pretty.. just pretty impressed. Just to clarify


----------



## meateater (May 14, 2010)

Well I got all my pics and recipes backed up, bring it on Jeff!


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 14, 2010)

We are working on some kind of chat program to use with the new program. So dont get down yet. I think we will figure out a way to make this happen.


----------



## 5lakes (May 14, 2010)

Even before I joined this site, I visited almost daily, many days more than once. After joining, I visit several times every day. Great place, fantastic, helpful people.








I know that these kind of upgrades are not cheap. After reading about the upgrade and Jeff's determination to make sure this site stays the premier smoking meat site, I decided I had to chip in. I put my money where I feel it will do the most good. I just paid my fee to become a Premier Member of the greatest smoking site on the net.

Thanx, Jeff!


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 15, 2010)

I am still kinda new around here, but I plan on being here for the duration. At work we have gone through a bunch of changes to our intranet and some of the programs we use. Being an intregal part of the change I caught a lot of flack from some of the users until they realized the good parts of the change after some of the wrinkles were ironed out. We all had to make adjustments but the end result was a better, faster and more secure intranet. It sounds like you have your Ducks in a row so it shouldn't be too bad. Thanks for a great place to hang out and talk about such a great hobby!!


----------



## caveman (May 15, 2010)

In for a penny, in for a pound. Sign me up! I am not going anywhere.


----------



## treegje (May 15, 2010)

Looks super,After an hour of poking around, we will find our way.
Looking forward to the change 
Thanks Jeff to keep our modern and up to date 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Geert


----------



## chainsaw (May 15, 2010)

Looks great Jeff, glad to be around at this moment in time to see the changeover. Will we need to re-create our log-ons & profiles?


----------



## jjwdiver (May 15, 2010)

Change?  OMG!!!  What will I do, how can I cope...

(inhale of the smells from a smoked food product, exhale from nose)

ahhhh... there, I'm better now!   

I look forward to the steps forward.  Thank you Jeff and all the others involved for your efforts on behalf of this site and it's members.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 15, 2010)

You should not have to re-do anything like that other than your signature which is text, links, bold and italics only for now.

I think they plan to enhance the signature area in the future.


----------



## rgacat (May 15, 2010)

[font=&quot]Keep up the good work Jeff and all the other administers I don’t know yet. You are all great.This is by far the best site I have ever visited. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[/font]


----------



## richoso1 (May 15, 2010)

http://www.cheftalk.com/ is also using this new platform. I visit it to practice navigation... to a point.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 15, 2010)

kudos to you Jeff, always looking out for the members of SMF.


----------



## pineywoods (May 15, 2010)

Heres another site using the Huddler platform

http://www.blossomswap.com/


----------



## ismoke (May 17, 2010)

Count me as voting for having a blackberry app, or at least a "mobile" skin.  There is a nother forum I go to that, while not having apps, has a mobile skin that makes it much easier to navigate on a mobile device.  Now, I don't like to use the mobile version of any site more than I need to, but on a forum it is really nice to have.  You can just set certain browsers to automatically use the "mobile" skin, and then the users can change it if the want to, I think.

Anyways, just my $.02!

Thanks for everything you guys do - I love this place!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 17, 2010)

It sounds like we need to have a community wide smoke day on the 24th.  That way we all have loads of QView ready for the new site and we can keep our minds off of not having access for a little while.

Who's with me?


----------



## azrocker (May 17, 2010)

We may have growing pains. (again) But it is all worthwhile I am sure. Would love to see it on my BlackBerry. My work has blocked the current SMF as a blog (gasp) Jeff I am behind the move 100% and thanks for all you do!


----------



## realtorterry (May 17, 2010)

hey jeff what might be the extras for the premier members?

It all sounds good! Can't wait


----------



## pineywoods (May 17, 2010)

Uploading Qview without having to use a separate hosting site is sure gonna be nice.


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 17, 2010)

I agree 100 percent!!


----------



## tjohnson (May 18, 2010)

Sign Me Up Please!

Todd


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 18, 2010)

I'm pretty excited about the new layout.

In fact, I would be willing to redo my premier membership if it would have the option to get rid of ads and the such.


----------



## txbbqman (May 18, 2010)

Sounds awesome


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 18, 2010)

I have confirmed that Premier Members *WILL* definitely be able to turn off the ads. We are still working on the other perks.

While I know that most of you are premier members just because you want to support the site, I also want to try to give you a few things that you will like.

I think the ability to turn off ads is a really good one for those of you who just hate the marketing side of things.

The marketing is going to be really good for the forum in a number of ways but I do realize that some of you will not like that aspect. I completely understand but now you will have a way to do something about it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





More on this later.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 18, 2010)

Some of the other forums I belong to give paying users the ability to change their layout and themes.  I really like the theme options but honestly, I'll probably pay just to support the forum (and to turn off ads)


----------



## mythmaster (May 18, 2010)

I'm down with that -- it sounds like a good idea!

If you started a new thread about this it would get more attention.


----------



## pops6927 (May 19, 2010)

I for one would be interested in the ads, esp. if it gives us good places to go for new and different Q items, seasonings, equipment, etc.; we all may find out it's a 'good' thing instead of having to look off-site for all the good doo-dads and stuff we all use!  Plus, the advertisers are looking for 'hits' on their ads; the more hits the more they pay Jeff to advertise, so by frequenting the ads as much as possible you're actually supporting the site to a greater extent!  The term 'profit' is no longer a dirty word and the more we can support an income stream into the site, the more security we have that it will be around for a long, long time!  (I'm sure 'profit' has been out of the picture so far.. but such changes will help lessen the reverse - "LOSS"! lol!)


----------



## Bearcarver (May 19, 2010)

I guess I'm right in assuming that everything in my recipe file, where I saved "Links" to a whole lot of recipes from all of the great smokers on this forum will go Pooof next Monday. That sucks!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## mythmaster (May 19, 2010)

I hear you, but you should copypasta everything that you like and save it.

You can't expect any web pages to stay there forever.  Things change.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 19, 2010)

Yeah---I knew that when I saved all those links, but I only get so much time on the computer, and we just took a giant change (to me) going from our PC (which we have had many in the past 10 years) to this "iMac 27". Everything is Soooo different. Now I'm just getting used to it.

As for "copy & paste"----That's fine for posts that the poster put the whole recipe & pics on his first page, but many don't cough up the things like how much of this, how long to smoke, or how high smoking temp, and when to pull, so with a link, I could go back to that post & reread the whole thing. If I wanted to copy & paste, I would have to copy & paste maybe 6 or 8 pages, until we get done interrogating the complete recipe (a little at a time) out of the original poster. That's why I try to put everything down in my posts, if the post is something I feel is worth letting people know how to do.
I'm not complaining about the change, I'm just saying most of what I saved is screwed.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## pineywoods (May 19, 2010)

Its my understanding that the whole database will be moved/copied to the Huddler platform so if the link works now it should continue to work there. At least thats my understanding.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 19, 2010)

That sounds great Piney, but it sounds like a 224.

2 good 2 be 4 real.


I wish I knew that was for sure, because it could keep me from spending most of my weekend from trying to copy & paste everything I have links for. Gonna be a Butt-pain.


Bearcarver


----------



## pineywoods (May 19, 2010)

Hopefully Jeff or Brain will address this as I'm not in on most of the workings of the actual change over. With that being said I do know this isn't Huddler's first or even second change over and I know they are working with both Jeff and Brian to make sure things go smooth


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 19, 2010)

Piney is correct..

All of the links should still work.. I asked about this early on and I was told that redirects would be setup so if an old link was clicked on, it would automatically make the connection to the new link and take you to it.

How well this will work is yet to be seen but I do have a fairly high confidence level based on other sites that have launched with Huddler that this will go off without a hitch


----------



## Bearcarver (May 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot Jeff. Then I won't have to rush to copy & paste everything.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Sounds kinda like a "forwarding address" will be used.


Thanks Again,
Bearcarver


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 19, 2010)

Just to clear this up.. manually this would be a difficult task but we are talking about working with a database here.. they will match up tables and rows and the system will do the rest.

We will use 301 redirects most likely which also helps us maintain our good status in the search engine so that we continue to have a full time spider crawling our site and finding the new data.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 19, 2010)

Now why couldn't I think of that? Forwarding address.. that explains it to a tee.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 19, 2010)

LOL----You didn't think of it, because I am even less of a computer geek than you are. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




A spider to me is an nasty little biting bug!


Thanks again, and best of luck on the change-over,
Bearcarver


----------



## crestwood buck (May 19, 2010)

I am very pleased to see this, as I was getting ready to do the ol' copy and paste.  Once again, thank you Jeff and everyone else here.  This is a great place to gather info and new ideas for an upstart smoker.


----------



## flash (May 19, 2010)

As long as it is not the Drupel Platform.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 19, 2010)

Drupal it is not


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 19, 2010)

I just received absolute confirmation that all links/bookmarks will work post launch. Also all thread subscriptions will continue to work as usual.

Another good bit of information is concerning the downtime, the conversion will begin around 6AM PDT on 5/24 and should be back up sometime that evening.

We feel confident that the site will be back up and running very quickly.. so yeah, smoke something, have some pictures ready to post and all will be well.

The folks at Huddler are really going the extra mile to make sure that everything is done properly and they are being quick about answering all of our questions and concerns so that really makes me feel a lot better about this change.


----------



## nwdave (May 20, 2010)

Jeff, are you bribing them with some of your blue-smoke wonders?  Might really help the conversion.


----------



## pops6927 (May 20, 2010)

Hopefully, Jeff, you're not suffering from tornadoes!  Just looked it up, it's only 5½ hrs. to Pretty Water from Fort Worth.. I could throw a hindquarter into the back of the truck and pull up about 6am and we could feed all day long on it...  NY strip, Filet Mignon, Sirloin Tip roast, Top Round for London broil, bottom round and eye round roasts, flank steak, and chunk up the shank for some mean beefstock soup!  Just gotta get my boss to let me off for the day (like trying to get steak out of skunk..). 
Seriously, you doin' any Q for the convo-folks?  You'll have to post your convo party!


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 20, 2010)

LOL... sounds like a plan Pops!!

Fortunately, we got through this one unscathed. Downed trees and the normal floods of water but safe and sound nonetheless.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 20, 2010)

I'm ashamed to say what I bribed them with.. something about all you can eat prime rib, half a cow, an Oklahoma style luau, and that is just for starters


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 20, 2010)

Something tells me we may get some new members from the Huddler crew if they have some of your Q...


----------



## mythmaster (May 20, 2010)

That's good news.  Thank you, sir!


----------



## dforbes (May 20, 2010)

The adds really don't bother me. Any web page you go to has these adds, and I really don't even see them unless it is something I am really interested in. I am looking forward to the new look. I am set in my ways and do not like change either, but have learned to except it. You have done a great job building this site with the limited funds you have had. I know people say it all the time but we really appreciate every thing you do. I trust your judgement and if you feel this is what we need to do to move the site forward I will back you 100 percent.


----------



## seenred (May 20, 2010)

This all sounds very exciting, and just a little scary (of the unknown).  But as Jeff has said, change is good!  I can't wait to see the new look.


----------



## scarbelly (May 20, 2010)

"There are a couple of features that we will not have that we are used to having.. one of them being highly customizable signature areas"

To me this will be a blessing in disguise -the folks with lots of pics in a sig dont realize how long it takes to scroll past their sigs when using a mobile device to view the forum - if at all possible I would love to see a setting where I could turn off these pics in a signature especially in the mobile mode.


----------



## mythmaster (May 20, 2010)

I agree.  The sig pics take up too much real estate, so no love lost here (even though I have some, lol).


----------



## chisoxjim (May 20, 2010)

you can turn off the signatures already, just go to your usercp, and the edit options tab, you can turn off seeing sig's, avatars, etc.


----------



## scarbelly (May 20, 2010)

Thanks Jim - that will make things much better on the mobile for sure


----------



## fatback (May 20, 2010)

Great news that you guys are working on so many improvements to an already awesome site and resource, but I do have a question that alot of your veterans probably already know the answer to. All of the BBQ sites (smokingmeatforums, bbqbrethren, eggheadforms, thesmokering, primogrillforum) are set up with almost identical design, layout, and functionality. Why is that? Did they all originate at one site and splinter off from there? Sorry for invoking the names of what I assume are the enemy, but my curiosity finally got the best of me.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 20, 2010)

Great point!!

I can't speak for the "other" forums.. we started as a small Yahoo group back in 2004 with me, myself and I and have built a large community of great people over the years.

There are several spin-off sites from this one.. 2 or 3 that I know of.

That is the problem with vBulletin.. I think it is very stale and really has not changed much in the last decade. The functionality is old school and while there are things you can do to make it look a little different it still has that "look".

We will be the first smoking meat site on the planet to use this new platform and that will make us ultra unique as well as bring us into the present century.

Nothing wrong with those other sites but they, like ours, need a facelift bad.


----------



## daddyzaring (May 20, 2010)

Queastion?  Will we have to reregister, or will all of our user info be saved and moved to the new forum?


----------



## mythmaster (May 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that our registration info will be transferred over to the new forum.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 20, 2010)

Yes.. when it comes back up on the PM of 5/24, you should be able to login just as you do now.

All of your information should be there including avatars.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 20, 2010)

Jeff,
     I've said it before but I'll say it again ..... Sincere thanks for all you do. I've been around since the yahoo days and hope to be around long after this change. This is an outstanding forum with outstanding support (you and the moderators) and with a totally outstanding membership. I can't begin to tell you how much I have learned and how much I have enjoyed the fruits of my labor. I'm actually a hero here in my "hood." Let's Git er done!


----------



## rhankinsjr (May 20, 2010)

I havn't been here as long as 80% of the active users on this site, but I am excited for the upgrade.  As a desktop software engineer I enjoy change and all the benefits and headaches that come along with it.

Thanks for everything, all your research, time and dedication.  And thanks to all the admins for everything ya'll do to keep this site the best one out there!


----------



## realtorterry (May 20, 2010)

lets roll


----------



## jirodriguez (May 20, 2010)

Damn!.... Now I'm going to have to try and remember my log in password again.... lol. I have it set to remember me, so I haven't actually "logged in" in over a year..... lol.


----------



## tom37 (May 23, 2010)

For what its worth Bear, I use maxthon browser and it has a screen capture tab. I know mac is different on alot of levels and not sure if maxthon even would work in that environment. But maybe mac has a feature such as this one. 

When I tab to capture I have option for region, full screen, window, or current web page. 

Like you have described in a later post then this quote sometimes I like to save the whole thread. In the CP I enable page size to show all post. Then when I capture the web page I get the whole thread. I save it to either Word or to my photo editor. Either place I can view the whole page by scrolling. 

Not sure if this will help anyone or not but I thought I would throw out there the way I do it. 

I'm gonna be like a little kid tomorrow after work, gonna run right in and see if things are up and running yet.

Good Luck to the switch over Jeff. Hey man, don't stress over it  lol  all good things can be fixed.


----------



## eman (May 23, 2010)

Any  news on wether we will have a chat room function????


----------



## erain (May 23, 2010)

lol!! dont forget the pics... that be something eh, smokin half a cow!!!


----------



## smokey paul (May 23, 2010)

Are we now in the last hours before the BIG change???
NO second thoughts!!!
Aprox what time does it start and about 4-6hrs to complete??
A lot of folks may have with drawls in less than 2 hrs LOL

Will be waiting...


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 23, 2010)

I have a team working on this option.. it will not be integrated with the forum for now but within a few days, we will have something setup and working that will allow all you guys to login and chat as usual.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 23, 2010)

The plan is to start at 6 AM PDT on Monday morning. They hope to have it back up and running by early evening but as with all things, it could take a little longer.

I hope everyone is a fan over at the smoking meat fan page (http://www.facebook.com/smokingmeat) as that is where I will be posting updates if I get anything throughout the day.


----------



## scarbelly (May 23, 2010)

Lets hope it does not go into the dreaded "stall"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 during the cutover
LOL


----------



## eman (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Boss i owe ya a rack of my spares. come on down to the gathering of the cajuns and get them or i can send USPS and you take the risk???
LMAO


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 23, 2010)

OK I'm ready. I changed my Facebook profile to also include Bayou Chilehead on my profile page and in searching for Bayou Chilehead. I think this is a move in the right direction. It will take some getting used to, but a good change.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 23, 2010)

So I created a Chat room here  http://www.chatzy.com/265566000245  just go there and you can chat. The good thing about this chat room is that it will be online even when the change over happens so that we can all still chat together.  Hope this helps.


----------



## 5lakes (May 23, 2010)

Well, this is my last time logging in until after the change over to the new platform.

Thanx again to everyone that is working on it.


----------



## nickelmore (May 24, 2010)

Just checking how things are looking for for the conversion. Is is t still scheduled to go down sometime today?


----------

